# debian installé, mot de passe refusé, comment entrer en prompt?



## papilonaa (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir ,j ai le debian 10 buster debian installé sur mon superbe titanium, je rentre  le mot de passe, mais ça tourne en boucle, comment entrer en prompt pour installer le bureau ? merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2020)

Si tu as installé GRUB, regarde _cette page_ pour Ubuntu : ça doit assez ressembler à ça pour Debian aussi.


----------

